# Kubota RTV X900



## What snow? (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone put one of the Boss UTV plows (straight poly or Power-V XT) on the new style Kubota RTV X900 yet? I'm seriously considering putting one on mine and just wondered if anyone else had yet. I've seen quite a few of the old style 900's on here with one, but haven't come across the new style yet.

Any input and/or pictures would be much appreciated!


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

I have four xtv 900 with 6' boss utv. I'm not sure new style vs. old. They are 2011-2013 models and all look alike. I also have a 2014 500 with a 5'utv.

The kubota utvs with these plows are awesome for sidewalks. I have been plowing for 15 years and have used atvs, Jd gators, kawi mules, and the kubotas really work the best.


----------



## What snow? (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for your input. This summer, I traded my Kubota RTV 900XT in for a new series Kubota RTV X900. Basically, there are differences in styling, suspension (they ride much smoother), and increased ground clearance. I love it even more than the last one (and that one was tough to beat). My first one was a real workhorse, and my new one hasn't let me down yet (to be fair, I haven't used the new one much yet).

Old style: http://www.kubota.com/product/UtilityVehicles/RTV900XT/RTV900XT.aspx

New style: http://www.kubota.com/product/UtilityVehicles/RTVX900.aspx


----------



## jkac (Oct 31, 2011)

What snow?;1880963 said:


> Has anyone put one of the Boss UTV plows (straight poly or Power-V XT) on the new style Kubota RTV X900 yet? I'm seriously considering putting one on mine and just wondered if anyone else had yet. I've seen quite a few of the old style 900's on here with one, but haven't come across the new style yet.
> 
> Any input and/or pictures would be much appreciated!


Yes I have 1100 x I will send u pics tomorrow


----------



## What snow? (Nov 25, 2014)

jkac;1891401 said:


> Yes I have 1100 x I will send u pics tomorrow


Thanks, it would be great to see one mounted!


----------



## BiffNH (Jan 20, 2015)

*RTV-X900 with Boss Power V-XT*

I have just taken delivery of a Kubota RTV-X900 with a Boss V-XT plow and love it! The only thing that needs redesigning is the control pad. The Up and Down button is combined and really small so if you have gloves on it is tough to actuate properly. The buttons for scoop to vee to left and right are nicely designed and fairly easy to actuate. I use a 9' Fisher straight blade for most of my plowing, but having the smaller blade makes cleaning up fun.


----------



## BiffNH (Jan 20, 2015)

*RTV-X900 with Boss Power V-XT*

I've now had the V-XT on my RTV-X900 for a month and several storms. I had problems with getting the blade level - the problem was that the dealer installed the incorrect undercarriage and push bar. I changed it out and now the blade performs as it should. The RTV is a bulldozer and it moves the snow very well. I have over a mile of road I keep open and over 300 feet of vertical change and I've yet to have a traction problem. No chains needed.


----------

